# PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €



## bigpin (25. September 2012)

*PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Wie schon oben geschrieben möchte ich mir ein PC zusammenstellen.
Nvidia wäre vermutlich nicht schlecht da ich ein Asus VG278H besitze...

danke schonaml für de Vorschläge


----------



## Legacyy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Hey und willkommen im Forum 
Beantworte doch mal bitte die Fragen hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...708-guide-informationen-zur-kaufberatung.html 
Dann können wir dir ein super System zusammenstellen


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

2000-300€?


----------



## bigpin (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

hab ich nit gesehen sry...
1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
1arf zwischen 2000 und 3000€ liegen
2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
2:Nichts weiteres
3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
3: Gibt es schon will ich aber nicht mehr drin haben.
4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
4: Eigenbau mit Hilfe
5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
5: Monitor vorhanden VG278H
6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Zum zocken zocke so ziemlich alles von WOW über Boarderlands,Starcraft.....
7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
7: Ja
8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
8:Nein


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Schau einfach in meine Signatur  

Netzteil würde ich aktuell aber ein Straight Power E9 CM 580W nehmen und natürlich ein aktuelles Z77 Board, z.B. das Asrock Z77 Extreme3.

Die Edith bringt einen Vorschlag vorbei:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 
 Board: ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 
 RAM: Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 
HDD: Seagate Spinpoint F3 1000GB 
 SSD:   Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  oder Samsung SSD 830 
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 oder Fractal Design R4
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
Graka: GTX690 von Asus, EVGA oder MSI (wg. 3 oder mehr Jahren Garantie)
 ggf. Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 
Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## facehugger (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Die Konfig von Softy ist wie immer top Das Case ist natürlich meist Geschmacksache, diese könntest du dir auch mal anschaun:


Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon Tauron | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder mit Sichtfenster: Corsair Carbide Series 300R mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011017-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
beim CPU-Kühler wären auch jene Alternativen zum sehr guten Macho zu nennen:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax ETS T40 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bigpin (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Wegen was eig. kein i7 und "nur" i5 ?
und lohnt es scih evtl bis januar zu warten, aufgrund von besserer hardware bzw günstiger?


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> Wegen was eig. kein i7 und "nur" i5 ?
> und lohnt es scih evtl bis januar zu warten, aufgrund von besserer hardware bzw günstiger?


 
Also warten lohnt sich eig. nie, da jedes Jahr neue Sachen rauskommen.
Natürlich bekommste im Januar mehr Leistung für dein Geld, wenn du solang warten kannst, mach das 


99% alle Spiele können nicht mal 4 Kerne sinnvoll nutzen, da der i5 schon 4 Kerne hat, reicht das vollkommen.
Ein i7 mit 4 physikalischen und 4 virtuellen Kernen ist nicht schneller, da diese nicht richtig genutzt werden können


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Also warten lohnt sich eig. nie, da jedes Jahr neue Sachen rauskommen.
> Natürlich bekommste im Januar mehr Leistung für dein Geld, wenn du solang warten kannst, mach das
> 
> 99% alle Spiele können nicht mal 4 Kerne sinnvoll nutzen, da der i5 schon 4 Kerne hat, reicht das vollkommen.
> Ein i7 mit 4 physikalischen und 4 virtuellen Kernen ist nicht schneller, da diese nicht richtig genutzt werden können



Ist nur im Rendering schneller .... 

Warum eigentlich eine GTX 690 ?


----------



## bigpin (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Vielen dank für die Info, jo hatte nämlich gedacht da vor Weihnachten meist alles teuer bleibt bzw teurer wird evtl bis januar warten.

habe nämlich momentan den hier drin Intel® Core i7 860 2.80GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## facehugger (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> habe nämlich momentan den hier drin Intel® Core i7 860 2.80GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Der ist doch selbst @stock noch gut dabei. Wenn du ihm mit einem guten CPU-Kühler die Sporen gibst (3,4-3,6Ghz wären nicht schlecht), dann kannst du das CPU-Upgrade sogar noch weiter hinausschieben... Schau meinen "ollen" Quaddi an. Sei über 4 Jahren habe ich diesen mittlerweile verbaut und dank der Übertaktung habe ich in noch keinem Game wirkliche Performance-Probleme Meist kommt es eh auf eine starke Pixelschleuder an!

Gruß


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Info, jo hatte nämlich gedacht da vor Weihnachten meist alles teuer bleibt bzw teurer wird evtl bis januar warten.
> 
> habe nämlich momentan den hier drin Intel® Core i7 860 2.80GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Zur Zeit sinken die Preise für fast alles, da bei der meisten Hardware ein neue Generation ansteht


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sinken die Preise für fast alles, da bei der meisten Hardware ein neue Generation ansteht



Hä? Was soll denn vor Weihnachten großartiges kommen? Genau. Nix.  Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit dem Bullozer II


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sinken die Preise für fast alles, da bei der meisten Hardware ein neue Generation ansteht


 
Wo das denn?


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo das denn?


 
z.B. die Samsung SSD's

die 8000er Serie von AMD soll kommen, Ivy Bridge CPU's sind soweit draußen und Haswell kommt bald


----------



## Erok (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

HIGH END GAMER PC i7 3930K/GAINWARD GTX 690/ RAMPAGE IV/ SSD 256GB/ BeQuiet1000 | eBay

Kannst Dir auch mal andere Angebote des Verkäufers anschauen. Der hat mehrere Rechner im Angebot.

Hab mir meinen  jetzt auch von denen zusammen stellen lassen. Vorteil ist, daß die ihn  gleich  komplett zusammen bauen, übertakten und das zu einem Preis, der echt alles andere auf dem Markt schlägt.

Suchst Du  die einzelnen Komponenten selbst bei Geizhals.de und dergleichen raus, bist Du am Ende teurer dran und  hast keine Software dabei, und müsstest auch alles komplett selbst konfigurieren etc...

Am besten mal direkt per email den Verkäufer anschreiben oder auch anrufen. Der Service ist wirklich vorzüglich, kann man nicht meckern 

Und wegen warten, naja. Jetzt im Oktober erscheint von Samsung zum Beispiel die Nachfolge SSD 840. Im Frühjahr erscheinen die neuen Intel-CPU`s  usw... So gesehen ist es immer der falsche Zeitpunkt wann man kauft, denn kurze Zeit später ist mindestens eine Komponente im Rechner schon wieder durch eine neuere ersetzt auf dem Markt 

Man sollte dann kaufen, wenn man selbst das beste Gefühl hat zuschlagen zu  wollen um einen neuen Rechenknecht unter auf oder neben dem Schreibtisch stehen zu haben 

Greetz Erok


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Erok schrieb:


> HIGH END GAMER PC i7 3930K/GAINWARD GTX 690/ RAMPAGE IV/ SSD 256GB/ BeQuiet1000 | eBay
> 
> Kannst Dir auch mal andere Angebote des Verkäufers anschauen. Der hat mehrere Rechner im Angebot.
> 
> ...



Unnötig und überteuert...


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ich find eig. dass es nicht soo überteuert ist, aber was mich stutzig macht: 4x 5 GHZ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Das wird sogar mit Wasser schwer...


----------



## Erok (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

GeForceLover schau welche Komponenten, und welche Software dabei sind, und dann zeig mir, wo Du all das zusammen gebaut mit Garantie der Übertaktung zu diesem Preis erhälst.

Und unnötig ist immer eine Frage des Standpunktes. Aber darum empfahl ich ja, daß er dort anrufen oder ne email hin  schreiben soll. Denn es werden jegliche Änderungen dort vor genommen an Wünschen  die man hat, und das ebenfalls zu den niedrigen Preisen 

Sich hier informieren, und dann da mal anfragen. Wirst überrascht sein  Und nicht jeder hat die Fähigkeit, sich  den Rechner professionell selbst zusammen zu schrauben, so dass am Ende auch alles wirklich einwandfrei funktioniert.

Viele die sich den PC selbst zusammen schrauben, die verschwenden Leistung im Rechner die vorhanden ist, von der sie aber nicht wissen, wie sie das beste raus holen können aus ihrem Rechenknecht.

Von daher finde ich es auch Unnötig, solch Kommentare wie Deinen los zu lassen, wenn man sich nicht wirklich  informiert hat vorher. Denn ich glaube kaum, daß Du in den 3 Minuten dort jetzt ne email hin geschickt hast oder angerufen hast 

Greetz Erok


----------



## soth (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ich wage stark zu bezweifeln, dass ein 3930k auf 5GHz läuft (mit dem H100)...

Wobei, wenn man zwei Kerne deaktiviert


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Selbst dann nicht


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

wahrscheinlich sinds 4,5 ghz


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Schon eher...


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> z.B. die Samsung SSD's



SSDs sind allgemein günstiger geworden. Das liegt daran dass die Produktion gestiegen ist. Die Nachfrage ist inzwischen auch da. 
Jeder neue Rechner hat inzwischen schon eine drin. Das ist einfache Marktwirtschaft.



Jeanboy schrieb:


> die 8000er Serie von AMD soll kommen, Ivy Bridge CPU's sind soweit draußen und Haswell kommt bald


 
Es gibt noch keinerlei Informationen wann AMD die neue Serie bringen wird. Mein Tipp ist irgendwann im März 2013.
Haswell kommt im Sommer 2013. Also das dauert noch eine Weile.
Du kannst ja solange schon mal sparen.



soth schrieb:


> Ich wage stark zu bezweifeln, dass ein 3930k auf 5GHz läuft (mit dem H100)...



Wenn du alle bis auf einen Kern deaktivierst und das nicht zu lange machst ist es möglich.
Ich komme jedenfalls nicht mal ansatzweise an 5GHz heran. Die Spannung nimmt drastisch zu und dann schafft der H100 das schlichtweg nicht mehr die CPU in einem normalen Temperatur Fenster zu halten.
Kann natürlich sein dass der da Papst Lüfter @ 50.000 Umdrehungen angeschlossen hat.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> z.B. die Samsung SSD's



Jetzt wo Du es sagst, glaube ich auch, dass die neuen Samsung SSD's den gesamten Hardwaremarkt aufmischen und zu einem Preisverfall von mind. 50% führen werden


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Oja, dank ner Samsung SSD kann ich mir noch 2 680er leisten


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ich hoffe dass das Corsair 900D jetzt nur noch 120€ kostet.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass das Corsair 900D jetzt nur noch 120€ kostet.


 Dann wär auch das meins


----------



## StefanStg (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Also wie ich die 5GHz gelesen habe musste ich erstmal Herzhaft lachen. Habe meinen 3930k letzte Woche zum Benchen mal auf 5,0GHz bekommen dafür brauchte ich aber 1,46Volt. Und das habe ich auch nur recht kurz gemacht und mit einer richtigen Wakü nicht mit der Kindergarten Wakü ala h100 oder wie sie auch heißen.
Also wenn du einen guten PC haben willst dann lasse dir einen von Softy, facehugger, Threshold und wie sie noch alle heißen zusammenbauen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Also wie ich die 5GHz gelesen habe musste ich erstmal Herzhaft lachen. Habe meinen 3930k letzte Woche zum Benchen mal auf 5,0GHz bekommen dafür brauchte ich aber 1,46Volt.


 
Meine Erfahrungswerte und du hast da noch Glück. Ich brauche 1,46 Volt um 4,8GHz zu erreichen und dann kocht die CPU bei 80° vor sich hin und die Lüfter des H100 -- ja ich steh auf das Ding  -- laufen mit 100% und du hast eine herrliche Soundkulisse.  



StefanStg schrieb:


> Kindergarten Wakü ala h100 oder wie sie auch heißen.


----------



## StefanStg (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungswerte und du hast da noch Glück. Ich brauche 1,46 Volt um 4,8GHz zu erreichen und dann kocht die CPU bei 80° vor sich hin und die Lüfter des H100 -- ja ich steh auf das Ding  -- laufen mit 100% und du hast eine herrliche Soundkulisse.


 
Bei 4,8GHz braucht er noch 1,35-1,36V, wenn ich 5,0GHz einstelle da ist der Sprung ewig groß. Werde die woche mal 4,9GHz versuchen mal schauen wieviel er da braucht. Temp ist bei 4,8GHz bei guten 55°C Lüfter sind dabei bei gut 450-480 U/min

Ich verstehe dich schon wenn mir das mit meiner Wakü schon mal passiert wäre dann hätte ich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch keine Wakü mehr.


----------



## Heretic (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Unnötig und überteuert...



Um das mal in Fakten umzuwandeln.

Ebay vergleich Pc 2899,99 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich komme da auf Knappe gerundete 200 Euro mehr Preis.

wie schon erwähnt wurde ist fragwürdig wie lange der PC so laufen kann.

Daher denke ich mal das das angebot (zumindestens mit übertaktung) rausfällt.

Da kann ich mir die 200 Euro sparen und selbst zusammenbasteln. Bzw Hardwareversand übernimmt das für 20 Euro.

Dazu kommt noch das vieles in der Zusammenstellung unnötig für den TE ist. (z.B 6 Kerner)

Ich rate zu Softis Konfig. Hardware ist schnelllebig. Lieber jetzt passend kaufne und später nochmal nachstecken.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Bei 4,8GHz braucht er noch 1,35-1,36V, wenn ich 5,0GHz einstelle da ist der Sprung ewig groß. Werde die woche mal 4,9GHz versuchen mal schauen wieviel er da braucht. Temp ist bei 4,8GHz bei guten 55°C Lüfter sind dabei bei gut 450-480 U/min
> 
> Ich verstehe dich schon wenn mir das mit meiner Wakü schon mal passiert wäre dann hätte ich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch keine Wakü mehr.


 
Du hast allgemein eine gute CPU. Meine ist deutlich schlechter.
Was brauchst du bei 4,5GHz?
Hast du mal Luftkühlung getestet?


----------



## bigpin (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Naja hab mir mal den pc angeschaut in ebay.
Ist halt so da ich denke das ich mein pc nit mega proffesionel zusammengebaut bekomme und dan mega leistung verliere....


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> Ist halt so da ich denke das ich mein pc nit mega proffesionel zusammengebaut bekomme und dan mega leistung verliere....


 
gibt es den Satz auch in verständlich?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es den Satz auch in verständlich?



Er denkt, dass er den PC nicht richtig zusammenbauen kann und deswegen Leistung verliert.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Wenn Du die Grafikkarte nicht gerade in einen PCIe Slot steckst, der nur mit 4 lanes angebunden ist, verlierst Du keine Leistung. Entweder sind es dann 100% Leistung. Oder 100% Elektronik-Schrott


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die Grafikkarte nicht gerade in einen PCIe Slot steckst, der nur mit 4 lanes angebunden ist, verlierst Du keine Leistung. Entweder sind es dann 100% Leistung. Oder 100% Elektronik-Schrott



 Ansonsten könnte ja jmd. Von uns vorbeikommen ....


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte ja jmd. Von uns vorbeikommen ....



Dann ergibt das 1000%ig Elektro-Schrott


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ergibt das 1000%ig Elektro-Schrott



Nur wenn du kommst


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Nur wenn du kommst



Wenn ich komme, dann... *censored*


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*




Softy schrieb:


> Wenn ich komme, dann... *censored*


----------



## bigpin (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

meinte mit übertakten und einstellen usw...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Gibts das auch in verständlich


----------



## bigpin (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Was is daran nit verständlich ?
Also:
-Übertakten kann ich nit wirklich habe ich noch nit so oft gemacht....
-und dan evtl. überprüfen ob alles eimwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## bigpin (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Softy was kostet deine Konfi grob ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> Was is daran nit verständlich ?
> Also:
> -Übertakten kann ich nit wirklich habe ich noch nit so oft gemacht....
> -und dan evtl. überprüfen ob alles eimwandfrei funktioniert


Danke.

Das solltest du hinkriegen, kannst ja hier nachfragen, bei den Bastlern gucken oder unsere Tutorials nutzen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

bigpin schrieb:
			
		

> Softy was kostet deine Konfi grob ?




1800-2000 Euro im Kopf überschlagen:


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ja, so knapp 2000€. Damit kannst Du sehr gut in 3D spielen


----------



## bigpin (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

jo das wäre supi  hast ja auch den gleichen Bildschirm wie ich


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Jop, ist ein feines Teil


----------



## bigpin (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

hat mir wer auch ne konfig für en pc für max 4000 € den wenn ich ihn mir erst bissle später kaufe möchte ich mehr investieren...


----------



## Jeanboy (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> hat mir wer auch ne konfig für en pc für max 4000 € den wenn ich ihn mir erst bissle später kaufe möchte ich mehr investieren...


 
Alles über 3000 Euro ist unfug  Du kannst dir natürlich eine nette Waku für deinen PC noch leisten


----------



## bigpin (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

das wäre natürlich auch ne option  du muss dan aber noch geil ausehen


----------



## Jeanboy (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> das wäre natürlich auch ne option  du muss dan aber noch geil ausehen



Extreme Wasserkühlungen der Community: Edle Hardware und Limo-Flasche als Ausgleichsbehälter - Bildergalerie, [2012/09/PCGHX-Promo-Wasserkuehlung-Update-00001.jpg]

Sind teilweise echt schick


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> das wäre natürlich auch ne option  du muss dan aber noch geil ausehen


 Tuts aber so ein teil muss man jährlich warten. 
Und 3000€ ist schon viel fuer ein PC


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Tuts aber so ein teil muss man jährlich warten.
> Und 3000€ ist schon viel fuer ein PC



Sehr viel ....


----------



## bigpin (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

er müsste ihn etwa so ausehen HIGH END GAMER PC i7 3960X/ GEFORCE GTX 690/ ASUS DELUXE/SSD 256GB/ BeQUIET 850W | eBay .
Finde den tower ganz geil und insgesamt die gesamte Beleuchtung...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. September 2012)

bigpin schrieb:
			
		

> er müsste ihn etwa so ausehen HIGH END GAMER PC i7 3960X/ GEFORCE GTX 690/ ASUS DELUXE/SSD 256GB/ BeQUIET 850W | eBay .
> Finde den tower ganz geil und insgesamt die gesamte Beleuchtung...




Überteuert 

Gehäuse ist ein HAF.
Hol's dir doch


----------



## bigpin (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

das is mir schon klar das der pc überteuert ist finde nur das gehäuse samt kühlung geil...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. September 2012)

bigpin schrieb:
			
		

> das is mir schon klar das der pc überteuert ist finde nur das gehäuse samt kühlung geil...



Das Gehäuse kannst du dir kaufen.


----------



## bigpin (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

jo denke werde ich auch


----------



## BlackNeo (26. September 2012)

Das HAF gibt's für Ca. 130 Euro, LEDs für die Beleuchtung Kosten vielleicht 20 Euro.

Mir gefällt das HAF nicht, das schaut mMn aus wie ne übergroße Brotdose


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. September 2012)

bigpin schrieb:
			
		

> jo denke werde ich auch




Wieviel kostet das noch mal ?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Du kannst ja einen fetten Luftkühler einbauen, z.B. den Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und da 2 LED Lüfter draufschnallen. Sieht bestimmt auch geil aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. September 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:
			
		

> Das HAF gibt's für Ca. 130 Euro, LEDs für die Beleuchtung Kosten vielleicht 20 Euro.
> 
> Mir gefällt das HAF nicht, das schaut mMn aus wie ne übergroße Brotdose



Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet das noch mal ?


 Nu 140 meines wisssens


----------



## Metalic (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Lohnt das überhaupt soo viel für einen Pc ausgeben zu wollen? Ich meine wieviel mehr Leistung bringt der 2000€ Rechner gegenüber einem für die Hälfte? Geschweige denn einer für 3000-4000€? Da fällt der Wert doch schneller als ne Tanknadel im Ferrari bei Vollgas.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. September 2012)

Metalic schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt das überhaupt soo viel für einen Pc ausgeben zu wollen? Ich meine wieviel mehr Leistung bringt der 2000€ Rechner gegenüber einem für die Hälfte? Geschweige denn einer für 3000-4000€? Da fällt der Wert doch schneller als ne Tanknadel im Ferrari bei Vollgas.




Für 1000 Euro bekommst du keine GtX690 rein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Metalic schrieb:


> Lohnt das überhaupt soo viel für einen Pc ausgeben zu wollen? Ich meine wieviel mehr Leistung bringt der 2000€ Rechner gegenüber einem für die Hälfte? Geschweige denn einer für 3000-4000€? Da fällt der Wert doch schneller als ne Tanknadel im Ferrari bei Vollgas.


 2000 geht grad noch so aber ab 3000 bis 4000 lohnt sichs echt nimmer


----------



## Metalic (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Für 1000 Euro bekommst du keine GtX690 rein.



Ahh okay habe mir gerade mal die Preise angesehen. Würde mich ja mal interessieren was so ein Ungetüm bringt. Bin nach wie vor mit meiner GTX 570 sehr zufrieden und noch läuft auch alles ohne Probleme


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. September 2012)

Metalic schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh okay habe mir gerade mal die Preise angesehen. Würde mich ja mal interessieren was so ein Ungetüm bringt. Bin nach wie vor mit meiner GTX 570 sehr zufrieden und noch läuft auch alles ohne Probleme



In 3D ?
Triple Monitoring ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ahh okay habe mir gerade mal die Preise angesehen. Würde mich ja mal interessieren was so ein Ungetüm bringt. Bin nach wie vor mit meiner GTX 570 sehr zufrieden und noch läuft auch alles ohne Probleme


 DIeses Ungetüm bringt ein haufen Leistung fuer die die es brauchen


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Hab hier ncohmal ne frage was könnte man für b´ne gebrauchte gtx 470 und Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz verlangen is im pc noch eingebaut bzw würde den alten pc verkaufen um das in den neuen reinzustecken. hätte gern in marktplatz geschrieben konnte ich aber leider nicht..


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Weil du keine 100 Posts hast  Wertschätzungen sind aber leider nur im Marktplatz erlaubt...


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

naja is halt doof weil das is ja auch ein faktor was ich für meinen neuen pc kaufe.. kann mir keinr per pn en tipp geben ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Kannst ja mal bei ebay etc. schauen was die Teile so gebraucht bringen.


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

was meint ihr zu dem so wie er jetzt zusammengestellt wäre ? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/c21a072206cd73b60f11e61cf562a800cf56d57fdf35adfb764


----------



## Scroll (19. Oktober 2012)

Als board wurde dir ein pro3/4 auch reichen da du ja keine 2 einzelnen karten einbaust, wofur uberhaupt die gtx690? Willst du in 3D zocken?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Das pro3/4 reicht. Gold service raus.
Und dir ist lar das du für die Hydrocopper eine echte WaKü brauchst?


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Hydrocopper = WaKü = ungeeignet
Lieber diese hier: 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

ok wusste ich nicht gtx690 da ich 3d zocke habe da nämlich mit den asus vgh278h geholt...


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

gold service war nur drin weil der von anfang an drin war und ich ihn eben erst gesehen habe..


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ich würde eine GTX 690 von EVGA, MSI oder Asus kaufen, diese Hersteller bieten 3 Jahre Garantie.

Der Support von EVGA ist erste Sahne, die haben meine defekte GTX 690 innerhalb eines Tages () getauscht 

Den BluRay Brenner solltest Du in der "retail" Variante kaufen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde eine GTX 690 von EVGA, MSI oder Asus kaufen, diese Hersteller bieten 3 Jahre Garantie.
> 
> Der Support von EVGA ist erste Sahne, die haben meine defekte GTX 690 innerhalb eines Tages () getauscht
> 
> Den BluRay Brenner solltest Du in der "retail" Variante kaufen.


 Die HD 4000 reicht doch


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

so hier bissle verbesser https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/11cfeb220313941fc14d75f27187d1a91f3e567f5a67385ae42 evtl ne bessere cpu oder irgendwas hätte noch etwas geld dan über so ca 500€


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

hmm hab arbeitsspeicher vergessen welchen soll ich da nehmen?


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Diese hier 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,.


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Für einen Big-Tower würde ich noch Verlängerungskabel kaufen, falls Du die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verlegen willst: 

NZXT ATX 24-Pin Verlängerung 25cm, black HSG - sleeved black
+ NZXT ATX/EPS Verlängerung 25cm, schwarze Anschlüsse - sleeved


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Irgendwie ist dein Laufwerk so teuer 

Nimm das: LG Electronics Blu-ray Super Multi LG BH10LS38 Lightscribe Retail

Das Desktop-Kit der SSD brauchst du nciht, nimm die: 256GB Samsung 830 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle

Als Datengrad reicht deine HDD, du kannst aber auch die nehmen: 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA (schneller)

Ich würd das Extreme 4 nicht nehmen, das Layout vom Z77X und die Anschlusse sind m.M.n. besser: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

reichen 8gb ram habe momentan schon 16gb ...


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Zum Zocken reichen 8 GB dicke.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Zum zocken schon.
was fuer RAMs hast du denn?


----------



## MISTRAX (19. Oktober 2012)

zum Zocken reichen 8 GB auf jeden Fall, aber da ich den Eindruck habe dass bei dir Geld keine Rolle spielt kannste auch 16GB nehmen, einfach weils du's kannst D


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

ka müsste ich schauen weiß ich so nicht..


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

ann wer auch welche von G.Skill empfhelen die gefallen mir optisch besser


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Bitteschön 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks.


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Dankeschön!


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Dan müsste das jetzt so passen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/832c9f220d1a54dbe456295d923d06a12a29ade6e506c3806e2


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Guck Dir mal den Macho an, gefällt der Dir ?


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Eig. eher nicht... wüsste aber nicht wirklich was was besser ausieht... und der wurde mir hier empfohlen


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Wenn Dich das Aussehen nicht stört, dann kannst Du den Macho schon nehmen.
Ansonsten vlt. einer von diesen Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015), EKL Alpenföhn Gotthard (84000000055), EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Noch 2 Alternativen:
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029)
Enermax ETS-T40-TB


----------



## bigpin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

der alpenföhn gothard gefällt mir was für möglichkeiten gibt es noch zur beleuchtung..


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> der alpenföhn gothard gefällt mir was für möglichkeiten gibt es noch zur beleuchtung..


 
Flexlights: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> der alpenföhn gothard gefällt mir was für möglichkeiten gibt es noch zur beleuchtung..



Ein Towerkühler ist von der Kühlleistung besser als ein Top Blow Kühler, ich würde daher zum K2 greifen.


----------



## bigpin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

kurze frage eine gtx690 kann ich schon problem los mit dem i5 betreiben oder , halt ohne leistungsverlust ....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja, man sagt so 4 GHz für Multi-GPU.


Ginge also nur mit dem i5 3570K


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Klar. Der i5 ist in Games unmerklich langsamer als ein i7.


----------



## bigpin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

jo meine den i5 3570k


----------



## bigpin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

was ist eure meinung dazu

Hallo ,

Die sehen beide atemberaubend aus, nur das größere eben einen Tick besser!

Nun zum Angebot:

Produktbeschreibung:

Gehäuse Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced mit USB 3.0 / 129.-
LED Lüftersteuerung NZXT SENTRY LX Farbdisplay / 69.-
LG BluRay BRENNER / 79.-
LG DVD DL Brenner / 19.-
-----------------------------------------------------------
Prozessor i5 3570K @ 4.7 GHz / 210.-
CPU Wasserkühlung Corsair H100 / 99.-
Tri Fan CPU BI-Cooling SYSTEM incl. Lüfter-Packet / 59.-
Systemlords Metall CPU Legierung / 10.-
Mainboard ASUSP8Z77-V-Deluxe WiFi 219.-
SSD SAMSUNG 830 256GB D/EU 189.-
GRAFIKKARTE ASUS GTX 690 / 920.-
Festplatte Seagate Barracuda 3TB Sata3 64MB Cache 7200r / 129.-
RAM Corsair Vengeance 32GB 1866 MHz / 179.-
oder G.Skill RAM 16GB TRIDENT-X 2400MHz / 179.-
Netzteil Enermax Revolution 850 Watt 87+GOLD / 199.-

Gesamtpreis : 2.509.- EUR

+ Bonus Windows 7 Ultimate Vollverion
+ Bonus Microsoft Office 2010
+ 1 PC GAME nach Wahl
+ 1 Bluray Film nach Wahl

Wir hoffen das Angebot gefällt Ihnen gut!
Geben sie uns bitte bescheid.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Das würde ich nicht kaufen.

Total überteuert.
Dazu eine LAUTE KompaktWaKü


----------



## bigpin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

was ist überteuert bzw welche kühlung wäre besser dan kann ich ihn mal darauf ansprechen..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Die SSD zum Beispiel, das Board braucht man net. Ein 110 Euro Board reicht locker aus.


Meine Empfehlung: 

i5 3570K
Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 MHz Dual Kit
Case: z. B. Fractal R4
Alpenföhn K2
be quiet E9 580 Watt
Samsung 830 Series 256 GB
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB
GTX690 

ca. 1800 Euro wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe 

ca.


----------



## bigpin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Naja ein paar sachen hatte ich mir auch selber rausgesucht bzw gesgat das ich die will.
Gehäuse Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced mit USB 3.0 / 129.-
LED Lüftersteuerung NZXT SENTRY LX Farbdisplay / 69.-
LG BluRay BRENNER / 79.-
LG DVD DL Brenner / 19.-
Tri Fan CPU BI-Cooling SYSTEM incl. Lüfter-Packet / 59.-

sind schon allein um die 350 € und das war mir ja auch klar das ich es nicht so billig bekomme wie wenn ich es selber kaufe und zusammenbaue..


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Wozu 2 optische Laufwerke?


----------



## bigpin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Naja da mit ich direkt brennen kann also ohne cd wechseln und ahbe gedacht auf die paar € kommt es nit mehr an..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Los Softy, mach mal ne Konfig. 

Wie findest du meine ?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> Naja da mit ich direkt brennen kann also ohne cd wechseln und ahbe gedacht auf die paar € kommt es nit mehr an..



Von on-the-fly kopieren halte ich nichts.

Die Zusammenstellung von ich888 ist OK


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Empfehlung:
> 
> i5 3570K
> Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
> ...



Ich zietiere mich mal selbst


Aus was besteht dieses CPU Tri Fan Cooling dingsda ?


----------



## bigpin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Aus so Lüftern das er halt besser ausieht brauch man nit wollte ich aber....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Kannst du mal einen Link Posten ?


----------



## bigpin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

ne finde ich selber keinen eben geschaut aber des können nur die sein... werde ihn aber nochmal fragen..


----------



## bigpin (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

nochmal auf den i5 und die gtx690 zurück ihr habt gesgat der brauch 4ghz aber der hat nur max 3,8 laut dieser seite ARK | Intel® Core


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Das ist der Turbo-Modus, d.h. wenn nur ein  Kern ausgelastet wird, taktet der i5 bis 3,8GHz (auf diesem einen Kern).

Den i5-3570K kannst Du aber selbst übertakten, so dass alle Kerne mit 4 GHz (oder mehr) laufen.


----------



## bigpin (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

was kann ich maximal aus dem CPU rausholen hat einer erfahrungswerte ? ( ohne das ich den CPU massiv gefährde)


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Mit einem guten Kühler sind 4,5GHz gut drin  Darüber wird es hässlich , weil die benötigte Spannung und somit Abwärme sehr stark ansteigt.


----------



## bigpin (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

ok vielen dank das is eine sehr nützliche info  *Daumen hoch*


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Habe jetzt mein PC bekommen 
Hat folgendes Drin
-GTX 690
-i7 3770k
-Mainbord Asus p8z77 V-Deluxe Wlan
-Ram G Skill Trident x 2400mhz
-Netzteil: enermax revolution 850 watt
-Tower: Strike x ST
-Bluray Brenner
-SSD Samsung 840 250gb
-h100
-3tb Seagate 7200r
-Soundkarte Creative Recon 3Dfatality Champ
- Aerocoll Fan control

habe nun dafür 2600€ bezahlt 

werde noch Bilder hochladen sobald ich weider daheimbin.
kann mich über den zusammenbau nicht beschweren sehr Kundenfeundlich.
Was meint ihr zu meinem System ?

Edit: mit dabei war noch Far Cry 3 und Win 7 Ultimate und Microsoft Office


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Was soll ich dazu sagen.  wenn du es brauchst.


----------



## Metalic (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Wurde der dir hier so empfohlen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Metalic schrieb:


> Wurde der dir hier so empfohlen?


 
Sicher nicht mit dem Netzteil.


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Das netzteil nicht aber der großteil.. ahbe mich bei der CPU kurzfristig umentschieden und habe stat dem 3570k den 3770k genommen


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Bei dem Budget macht der i7 nicht so viel aus.
Aber 850 Watt brauchst du echt nicht.


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

naja habe ich ihm nachhinein eigentlich auch gedacht aber jetzt ist er schon da  evtl mache ich die linke seite vom case noch voll mit LED lüftern


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Da musst du aber eine verdammt große Menge an LED Lüftern einbauen um das Netzteil auszunutzen.


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Hab ja genug Platz vill steck ich noch mein Staubsauger dazu ein


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Bau doch noch einen Kühlschrank mit ein. Das Netzteil reicht dafür.


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Und einen Icemaker...
...für die arme CPU


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Der H100 ist für den i7 echt überdimensioniert. Da hätte ich mir eher einen Silver Arrow oder K2 gekauft.


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

die h100 habe ich mir vorsorglich gekauft falls ich evtl cpu aufrüsten möchte oder für den nächsten PC... 
Das mit dem Kühlschrank finde ich ne geile idee  *lecker* Kühles Bier aus dem PC wer kann den das behaupten


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> die h100 habe ich mir vorsorglich gekauft falls ich evtl cpu aufrüsten möchte oder für den nächsten PC...



Für den nächsten PC wird es dann schon wieder was besseres geben als den H100.
Niemals für die Zukunft kaufen. Immer nur für das was du gerade hast oder machst.


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Fotos!!!


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

von dem pc oder vom kühlschrank im pc


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Dezember 2012)

Das ist eine sehr schwierige Frage. Ich würde ja sagen vom PC  Also im Ernst, natürlich vom Rechner


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst dir ja das gehäuse kaufen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...x-tower-fuer-bis-zu-2-pcs-im-extrem-test.html da passt bestimmt oben ein kleiner camping-kühlschrank rein, mit ein wenig modding


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

hmm hört sich lustig an nur glaube ich kaum das ich das hinbekomme, selbst wen wohin stellen damit  das passt unter keinen schrank mehr...


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Naja hoffe sie sind ok habe sie leider manche etwas verwackelt


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Sehr schick   

Der andere Rechner daneben sieht ja niedlich aus


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

mein alter


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Wie sind die Temperaturen so? Hast Du übertaktet?


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

noch nicht .. mache ich aber noch auf wie viel kann ich mit dem übertakten ?


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Du hast die Corsair H100? Dann sind 4,5GHz locker drin, wenn Du nicht eine totale Krücken-CPU erwischt hast.

Wenn Du die H100 voll aufdrehst, sollten selbst 5GHz drin sein. Aber alles über 4,5GHz ist nicht wirklich alltagstauglich.


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

ne 4,5ghz reicht mir locker


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Da kannst Du so als Richtwert 1,200 - 1,225 Volt Spannung nehmen.


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

4,6 ghz und 88 °C


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Wieviel Spannung brauchst du denn für 4,6 GHz ?
88 Grad klingt nicht normal. Da scheint irgendetwas nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## Scroll (21. Dezember 2012)

Hast du die spannung festgelegt manuell oder steht die noch auf auto? 88ºC ist schon arg viel


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

1, 4 hab ich was falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

1,4 Volt ???? 
Das ist für 24/7 zu viel. Kein Wunder das die Temperaturen fast auf die 90 Grad zu gehen. Wird das System instabil wenn du weniger Vcore gibst oder was ?


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

War so vor übertaktet .... muss mir das morgen mal anschauen...bin jetzt schon unterwegs.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Setze einfach das BIOS zurück beziehungsweise lade die Default Settings. Sonst grillst du auf Dauer deine CPU. 
Das ist nicht so toll, der i7 hat @stock sowieso genug Power, da braucht man gar kein OC.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ich tippe dass einfach alles auf Auto gelassen wurde nachdem der Multi hochgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ja, das tippe ich auch. Oder dass sie einfach 1,4 Volt eingestellt haben, so dass sie sichergehen können dass auch wirklich JEDE Overclocking-Krücke die 4,6 GHz packt 
Bei welchem Händler wurde der PC eigentlich bestellt ? Das interessiert mich dann doch sehr


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

4,6GHz sollten auch mit 1,25 Volt oder so funktionieren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Softy schrieb:


> 4,6GHz sollten auch mit 1,25 Volt oder so funktionieren.


 Solten, aber leider nicht bei jeder CPU


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Bei systemlords bin eigentlich sonst zu Frieden nunja hat morgen mal wer Zeit in einem ts mit mir des zumachen ?


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Habe nämlich noch nie übertaktet. .


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ja, können wir schon machen. Aber erst in einer halben Stunde oder so. Dann bin ich ungestört


----------



## Ratracer008 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ich komm auch... 

Störe aber nicht...


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Öhm, TS geht nicht, ich habe kein Mikro 

Aber TeamViewer wäre möglich.


----------



## Ratracer008 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Auch kein Tablet oder Smartphone???


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Nö


----------



## Ratracer008 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Kein Notebook ???


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Doch, aber ich habe keine Ahnung von TS, weil ich diesen Käse noch nie gebraucht habe und auch nie brauchen werde  Und ich werde jetzt nicht damit anfangen.

Was spricht gegen TeamViewer?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Dezember 2012)

Wie willst du mit TeamViewer erklären wie man eine CPU übertaktet ?  Leg ihm der8auers How-To vor und dann passt das schon 
Erstmal würde ich die default BIOS settings laden, sonst raucht die CPU bald ab ...


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Wie willst du mit TeamViewer erklären wie man eine CPU übertaktet ?



Ich habe schon öfter per TeamViewer Hilfestellung beim Übertakten gegeben  Natürlich mit einer OC-Software, anschließend kann er die Werte ins BIOS übertragen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Dezember 2012)

Per OC Software ist das natürlich möglich, ich wollte darauf anspielen dass man mit TeamViewer nicht im BIOS beraten kann. 
So geht das natürlich


----------



## Scroll (21. Dezember 2012)

Was fur eine oc software nutzt du dazu? Wurde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Die vom jeweiligen Board Hersteller. Also bei Asrock AXTU, bei Gigabyte EasyTune usw.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Dezember 2012)

Wen meinst du ? Mich oder Softy oder ganz jemand anderen ? 
Das könntest du vielleicht dazuschreiben  
Die Info wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Scroll (21. Dezember 2012)

Meinte grad softy damit 

Ja aber mit axtu kann man die volt doch nicht festmachen oder geht das schon nur hab ichs bisher ubersehen?


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Klar kannst Du mit AXTU die Spannung verändern.


----------



## Scroll (21. Dezember 2012)

Ok, eindeutig, ich bin blind und habs net gefunden


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Hier ist das: http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/Uirusonne/axtu.png

(CPU Offset Voltage)


----------



## Scroll (21. Dezember 2012)

Achso  gesehen schon oft nur dachte ich das bringt nichts wenn ichs dort auf 0 setze und die spannung wird eh hochgesetzt wenn die cpu das will 

Danke


----------



## Ratracer008 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Viel Spaß mit dem OC


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

so bin jetzt wieder daheim Lade gleich screens hoch


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Hier die Temps und Spannungs werte..


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

hmm lag woll an prime 95 das waren die temps unter last.. bei 100 % 
hier neuer screen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Idle Werte passen, aber die Last Werte unter Prime95 sind viel zu hoch. Eigentlich sagt man so bis 70-75 Grad beim Primen.
Geh bitte ins BIOS und stell den Multiplikator auf 35 zurück und stell die Spannung ( CPU Vcore ) bitte auf das ein, was bei CoreTemp unter ,,VID'' steht.


----------



## target2804 (22. Dezember 2012)

Sau gut, 1,2v schon im idle  Respekt, so viel hat noch keiner gebraucht 
Koennen heute Mittag im ts mal quatschen darüber wenn du magst.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

 1,37 Volt bei 4,6GHz ist eine Menge. Ich würde mal nachregeln.


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

So in etwa sollte das aussehen:

Idle: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Prime: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Da geht aber auch noch was.


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ja, der Idle Wert ist viel zu hoch  Aber das kommt durch den +0,050 Volt Offset Wert.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Du hast + im Offset? 
Was für eine miese CPU hast du denn erwischt?


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Eine sehr schlechte...


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Besser so? : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Besser so? :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ich bin beeindruckt aber ich würde den Idle Takt noch etwas absenken. Das kannst du im Bios einstellen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Wie sehen denn dann die Idle Temperaturen aus bei 0,7 Volt ? Bei meinem ****** Mainboard geht leider kein Undervolting ....
Ich ärgere mich darüber jeden Tag


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn dann die Idle Temperaturen aus bei 0,7 Volt ?



3°C unter Raumtemperatur


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Softy schrieb:


> 3°C unter Raumtemperatur



Dann solltest Du Deinen Rechner mal aus der Tiefkühltruhe nehmen .


----------



## target2804 (22. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn dann die Idle Temperaturen aus bei 0,7 Volt ? Bei meinem ****** Mainboard geht leider kein Undervolting ....
> Ich ärgere mich darüber jeden Tag



Hab selbst 0,7v und die CPU dümpelt so bei 27grad im Moment.


----------



## StefanStg (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Meine CPU braucht auch 0,7v im Ilde Temp sind gute 13-16°C


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Hmm ok wäre jetzt wach  hat jetzt jemand Zeit und Lust mit mir das zu machen... brauche dann noch ts Daten...


----------



## target2804 (22. Dezember 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Meine CPU braucht auch 0,7v im Ilde Temp sind gute 13-16°C



Also ich habe an der CPU 23grad wenn ich das Fenster nachts auflasse. Wie du auf 13-16 grad kommst ist mir unerklärlich.


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



target2804 schrieb:


> Wie du auf 13-16 grad kommst ist mir unerklärlich.



Wasserkühlung und sein Rechner steht im kühlen Keller


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Er hat eine Wasserkühlung, das erklärt die Sache vielleicht. Es kommt darauf an, wie hoch die Wassertemperatur ist.  Bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur dürften 13-16 Grad machbar sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Der Wasserkühlung läuft über den Wärmetauscher von einem ausgemusterten Kühlschrank.
Sowas habe ich auch schon mal gebaut. 
Du hast eine Wassertemperatur die zwischen 4-8 Grad liegt. Spitzensache sowas. 
Allerdings ist der Kompressor recht laut wenn du den aus dem Kühlschrank ausgebaut hast.


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Hat nun jemand von euch Zeit habe den Multiplikator nun runtergesstelt auf 36..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Du hast einen i7 3770K ? Dann stell ihn bitte auf 35. Und stell die Vcore bitte auf das ein, was du bei CoreTemp unter ,,VID'' siehst.


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

habe ich versucht will er nicht anehmen wandelt automatisch in 36 um..


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

hab es jetzt über die board software hinbekomme..


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

so jetzt bei multi 35 unter last


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

wie ist eig die auto tuning software von asus ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

1,23 Volt für 3,5GHz ist aber schon hart. 
Falsch ausgelesen?


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

nein glaube nicht werde es aber gleich noch mal machen kann es an irgend wlechen einstellungen im Bios liegen ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Irgendwie hast du viel zuviel Spannung anliegen. Das ist komisch. 
Fix mal die Spannung und stelle die VID als VCore ein und lass das System laufen.


----------



## StefanStg (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Wasserkühlung und sein Rechner steht im kühlen Keller


 
Wie Softy schon sagt. Ich habe ein Kellerzimmer. Monentan habe ich 12,5°C Zimmertemperatur muss zwar dünne Handschuhe anziehen damit es nicht zu Kalt ist. Aber was macht man nicht alles für den PC. Kurz nach dem PC Start habe ich auch um die 8-10°C Kerntemperatur. Ob das Stimmt kann ich dir nicht sagen



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Wasserkühlung läuft über den Wärmetauscher von einem ausgemusterten Kühlschrank.
> Sowas habe ich auch schon mal gebaut.
> Du hast eine Wassertemperatur die zwischen 4-8 Grad liegt. Spitzensache sowas.
> Allerdings ist der Kompressor recht laut wenn du den aus dem Kühlschrank ausgebaut hast.


 
Das wäre doch mal was Dann stelle ich den Kompressor in das Nebenzimmer



> Es kommt darauf an, wie hoch die Wassertemperatur ist. Bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur dürften 13-16 Grad machbar sein.


 
Über die Wassertemperatur kann ich leider nichts sagen weil ich keinen Temperaturmesser eingebaut habe. Bremst nur den Durchfluss


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

sieht gllaube ich schon besser aus...


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ja schon besser. Hast du jetzt die Spannung gefixt?


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

könnte ich auch mithiilfe dieses tools übertakten ?


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

jo denke schon bin in Bios auf CPU spannung hatte dort von auto auf manuell und habe dort den wert eingetragen ist schon richtig oder ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ja das ist schon richtig.
Teste mal wie sich die Spannung verhält wenn du das System im Idle hast.

Software zum Übertakten ist eher nicht geeignet.


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Bleibt momentan konstat bei 1,13


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

ist aber imm vergleich zu softy einiges höher..


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Zum Rumprobieren würde ich das Tool nehmen. Wenn Du dann die optimalen Werte gefunden hast, kannst Du die aufschreiben oder so und ins BIOS übertragen.


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

kann wer das evt l´bie mir über teamviewer machen ?


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Hab ihn jetzt auf 4.4 gebracht bei Ca 1, 2 v wenn ich aber auf 4, 5 gehe bekomme ich blue Screen


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Dann würde ich es so lassen, oder eben die Spannung + Takt noch leicht anheben. Wie sind die Temperaturen unter Last?


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Glaub waren so bei 55 rum....


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Da geht noch was


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Wie ändere ich den Takt ?
Kann aber auch sein das sie  bei 60 war also sprich zwischen 55-60 ºC


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Wie, wie änderst Du den Takt? Das machst Du doch schon die ganze Zeit 

Mit dem Multiplikator änderst Du den Takt.


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Aso sag das doch gleich... auf was soll ich die Spannung setzen ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

In kleinen Schritten nach oben und natürlich immer mit Prime auf Stabilität testen und auch auf die Temperaturen achten. Das wird schon


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Also habe ihn ja nun bei 4,5 temps pendel zwischen 58 und 64 und 1,3v
ist das ok ?


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

1,3 Volt ist schon relativ viel. 24/7 würde ich nicht mehr als 1,25 Volt geben.

Die Temperaturen sind OK


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

was ist die max temperatur ? was macht das für ein unterschied von 1,3v und 1,25 nur stromverbrauch oder sonst noch was ?


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Temps steigen gerade um einiges an was tun ? sind shcon bei über 70


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Theoretisch ist die höchste Temperatur 105°C. Zum Benchen sind 90-100°C schon mal "OK", aber auf Dauer sollte die CPU unter 70°C betrieben werden.

Es geht um die Elektromigration, also die "Alterung" der CPU. Die Spannung hat einen viel größeren Einfluss auf die Elektromigration als die Temperatur.

70°C bei 1,1 Volt sind also viel weniger schlimm als 50°C bei 1,4 Volt.



bigpin schrieb:


> Temps steigen gerade um einiges an was tun ? sind shcon bei über 70



Wie wäre es mit Prime95 ausmachen?


----------



## bigpin (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

jo schon aber wollte das mal beobachte normaler weiße lässt man das ja auch länger laufen oder ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ich würde versuchen noch weiter mit der Spannung herunterzugehen.
Einfach kurz im BIOS absenken (in kleinen Schritten) und dann auf Stabilität testen 
Wenn es stabil bleibt, immer weiter absenken und immer auf Stabilität testen.


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Schicke uns mal Bilder von CPu-Z...


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Mein PC ist gefühlt langsam bzw internetexplorer ist extrem langsam hat mir einer dafür eine erklärung ?
Nach neustart von Inet explorer ist er wieder schneller..


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde die Spannung zu hoch. Setz die doch mal auf 1,25v fix und Schau wie weit du mit dem Multi gehen kannst. Wenn bei 4,4ghz Schluss ist, solltest du das akzeptieren


----------



## Metalic (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ich würde einen anderen Browser nutzen


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

hmm habe jetzt mozzila runtergeladen aber der scheint mit hier auch etwas lahm zu sein...


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> hmm habe jetzt mozzila runtergeladen aber der scheint mit hier auch etwas lahm zu sein...



Hast den Browser auf der SSD? Bringt diese ihre volle Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Scroll (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann dir chrome bzw opera noch empfehlen, sind gefuhlt schneller als der firefox


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

jo habe ihn auf der ssd wie kann ich die geschwindikeit der ssd überprüfen ?


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> jo habe ihn auf der ssd wie kann ich die geschwindikeit der ssd überprüfen ?



Mit einem SSD Benchmark. Schau doch vorher mal im BIOS ob der SATA Controller auf AHCI oder IDE steht bitte


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

hab glaube ich das problem gefunden "network i control"...


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

steht auf ahci


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

habe die cpu jetzt übrigens bei 4,5 und 1,25v


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Poste mal einen AS SSD Benchmark Screenshot, da kann man sehen, ob alles passt.


----------



## soth (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Was ist den überhaupt am Browser langsam? 
Der Seitenaufbau oder der Start und die Navigation in Menüs?


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

ist jetzt wieder gut lag woll an dem programm von asus habe auf 4,4 runtergestellt da es auf 4,5 instabil war


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Hier der Test


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Ist das die Basic oder die Pro?

Aber sonst sieht das OK aus.


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Sags dir gleich


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Basic


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Pass mal die Überschrift an. Bei der 300 fehlt eine 0.


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

wenn ich wüsste wie...


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

Du musst den Startpost editieren und dann auf "erweitert" klicken.

Die Werte für die Basic Variante sind OK


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*



bigpin schrieb:


> wenn ich wüsste wie...


 


Softy schrieb:


> Du musst den Startpost editieren und dann auf "erweitert" klicken.


 
Genauso gehts. Einfach "erweitert" anklicken und dann kannst du den Thread Titel ändern.


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

so nun besser ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Perfekt. Jetzt kann ich endlich was damit anfangen. 

Wie sieht denn jetzt der Stand der Dinge aus?
Ich habe keine Lust den ganzen Thread zu lesen.


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-300 €*

pc habe ich schon Bilder müssten bei seite 20 oder so sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Du hast den PC schon?
Und wieso wird dann noch darüber geredet? Läuft was nicht richtig?


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

PC habe ich schon hier die Bilder nochmal das du sie nicht suchen brauchst


----------



## Metalic (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Ich glaube soweit läuft alles  Hier wird nur noch etwas Starthilfe beim Oc gegeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Sehr  

Ist das da eine GTX 690? Wie ist die so?


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Hammer geiles gerät jo hat alle geklappt hatte nur anfangs Probleme beim OC aber läuft jetzt super bei 1,25v und 4,4ghz


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Du hast einen i7?
4,4GHz müsste eigentlich mit 1,21 drin sein aber vielleicht schafft deine CPU das nicht.


----------



## bigpin (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

ne lässt sich nicht machen hab es Probiert wollte ihn eig auf 4,5 aber dan wirds instabil und er schmirt ab...
jo habe einen i7 3770k


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Ja, 4,5GHz ist eine Grenze bei Intel. Einige schaffen das mit recht guten Spannungswerten und andere krepieren vorher.
Dann hast du eher ein schlechtes Modell erwischt. Aber sowas kommt vor.


----------



## bigpin (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

wie bekomme ich die spannung im idle eig niedriger. bzw ist hier der wert aus core temp als richtig zu nehmen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Schau mal im Bios, ob du alle Stromspar Schalter gesetzt hast.
Hast du per Offset oder mit Spannung fixen übertaktet?
Wenn du das mit Spannung fixen gemacht hast, ist es kein Wunder, dass die Spannung im Idle nicht sinkt.


----------



## bigpin (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

hmm vermutkich fix dort konnte man ja wäjlen zwischen auto manuel und offset was muss ich dan bei offset einstellen ?


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen, für 4,5GHz brauchst Du schätzungsweise so +0,050 bis +0,100 Offset.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Das muss man halt ausprobieren, denn jede CPU benötigt unterschiedlich viel Spannung.
Einfach mal auf +-0 stellen und schauen obs stabil läuft. Wenns stable ist, runter mit der Vcore, wenn Prime abschmiert hoch mit dem Vcore


----------



## bigpin (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

ISt es den bedänklich wen die cpu 24,7 auf 1,2 v laufen würde ?


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für 2000-3000 €*

Naja, gesund ist es nciht, aber auch nicht bedenklich. Ich würde aber schon über den Offset-Wert gehen.


----------

